# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Kontes MERAH PUTIH

## Robby Iwan

Dalam rangka menyambut hari kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia yang ke 64 , sebentar lagi panitia kontes Merah Putih yang ke 3 mungkin akan mengumumkan agenda detail mengenai Kontes Merah Putih...kontes yang mempertontonkan kehebatan KOHAKU-KOHAKU milik para hobbies.

Seperti yang terjadi disetiap lomba dimana saja.., persaingan yang paling ketat adalah di varitas KOHAKU., kepuasan dalam memenangkan juara di varitas Kohaku terasa lebih dibanding varitas lain..

KOHAKU adalah varitas yang paling sering memenangkan gelar Grand Champion.. di setiap kontes Koi, termasuk kontes akbar All Japan.

Saya bisa membayangkan betapa puasnya.. bila koi anda bisa memenangkan salah satu Juara apalagi Grand Champion di kontes Merah Putih ini., karena kita bersaing dengan ratusan kohaku2 terbaik yang lain....

Siapkan kohaku terbaik anda untuk bersaing dikontes yg penuh tantangan ini..

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

asik .....lomba lagi .......................  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

hm.. limited ya
kohaku gw jelek2 smua.. malu ah.. haha  ::

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Yg berminat jadi sponsor, kesempatan masih terbuka....?
> 
> 
> ikut om jd sponsor ................


Om Soegi memang..... TOP abis.........  ::  
Gelar peserta dengan entry terbanyak, jangan sampai lepas om......, apalagi ini event KOI"s.   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Incoomingggg!!! 

hehhe wahh Merah Putih datang lagi , huhu pasti udah banyak nih yg berburu Kohaku,tancho kohaku,kohaku ginrin dll  :: . Btw Om untuk sponsor , aku belm dapet proposalnya nih  :: . Apa sudah di Kois ? . Sippp

Untuk yang punya Kohaku, ayo ayo ayoo ini kesempatan unjuk gigi diantara kohaku yang lain  :: . 

Merah Putih ! Merdekaa!!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> libur 3 hari ya pak ?...hehehehhee..ke hongkong...summer sale...
> waakakahaahahaa


Banyak kemungikannya om, ke negara Asia Timur juga mungkin   ::  Namun berjuang agar bisa ganti jadwal sebaik mungkin   ::  

Ayo sukseskan Merah Putih...

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Om...
> Persyaratan ikutnya bagaimana?
> Kualitas ikan apa yg boleh ikut??? lokal / import / campur?
> 
> Thanx


Semua ikan ukuran up to 20 cm - 65 cm.
Variety KOHAKU, KOHAKU GINRIN, TANCHO.
IMPORT, LOKAL, F 1, .......,SILAHKAN IKUT......  ::  

BARUSAN DISETUJUI BAPAK KETUA MALAM INI  :
AKAN ADA 1 PIALA KHUSUS BUAT BEST LOKAL.........  ::  
AKAN ADA JUGA SERTIFIKAT JUARA 1 BAGI IKAN LOKAL, DI TIAP KELAS YANG DILOMBAKAN..... (sesuai ketentuan ).

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Kontes bergengsi nih....dengan juri dari Jepang dan ada piala bergilir nya juga....klu ga salah..


Betul oom, Dalam meeting kemarin kita meluncurkan product baru yg selama ini belum pernah ada yaitu " PIALA BERGILIR untuk JUARA UMUM"  dan satu lagi "BEST LOKAL KOI"  kedua piala ini untuk memberikan apresiasi setinggi tingginya dari KOI's kepada sang jawara2 Koi...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> bagussss om,
> foto darurat nih
> tangannya yg pegang background sampai keliatan
> oi.. oi.. oi.. siapa dia


Lebih tepat mendadak om....
Setelah lama bersilang pendapat, akhirnya semalam berhasil diputuskan...
Hari ini kita semua bergerak... supaya bisa tepat waktu... mudah2an semuanya bisa berjalan baik   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> xxxx udah termasuk kategori shemale dan yang aneh2 lainnya om  
> 
> 
> wah??????????


Tul sekali..........  ::  Ga salah d, Om Soegi memang dealer aneh...... berani jual rugi...., murah hati dan tidak sombong  :P 
Terima kasih om, atas semua supportnya dalam kontes MERAH PUTIH ini.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

tq om wil 
top apanya nih hhehehe
mau todong om wil ni   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Manstabffff............ Thanx banget atas semua infonya yg super jelas dan makin membuat semua orang ingin untuk ikut serta menurunkan ikan2nya, buat Panitia : Good Job !!! dan selamat bekerja !!!!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

wah, yang kurang kyknya cuma liputan dari station tv nih....
mantap nih merah putih tahun ini...

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

om... yg tangan pendek dong kaosnya... jakarta kan puanasss... hehehe...

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

1. Ajik Rafles - Size M
2. William Pantony - Size M
3. Santoso - Size L
4. Luki - Size L
5. Agung - Size M
6. Abi - Size M
7. Ronnyandry - Size M
8. Hendra - Size L
9. Triyuga - Size L
10. Avero - Size L
11. Rudi Siswandi - Size M
12. Enno TB - Size L
13. Robby Iwan - Size M
14. Datta Irradian - Size M
15. Ricky Chester - Size L
16. Tommy - Size M
17. Edwin - Size L
18. Sonny Wibisono - Size M
19. Iswandanu - Size M
20. Ferry - Size L
21. Yudi - Size L
22 Glen - SIze L
23. Indra MW - SIze L
24. Rahmat - Size L
25. Rahmat - Size L
26. Tomi Lebang - Size M
27. Sven - Size XXXXXXXXXXXXL (kalau ada minta tolong size XXL)
28. h_andria - size L
29. Davkoi - size XXL & L  ::   ::   :: 
30. doddy (farizkoi) size M   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Chandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Chandra

Aduh maaf co-pas nya kebanyakan...

1. Ajik Rafles - Size M
2. William Pantony - Size M
3. Santoso - Size L
4. Luki - Size L
5. Agung - Size M
6. Abi - Size M
7. Ronnyandry - Size M
8. Hendra - Size L
9. Triyuga - Size L
10. Avero - Size L
11. Rudi Siswandi - Size M
12. Enno TB - Size L
13. Robby Iwan - Size M
14. Datta Irradian - Size M
15. Ricky Chester - Size L
16. Tommy - Size M
17. Edwin - Size L
18. Sonny Wibisono - Size M
19. Iswandanu - Size M
20. Ferry - Size L
21. Yudi - Size L
22 Glen - SIze L
23. Indra MW - SIze L
24. Rahmat - Size L
25. Rahmat - Size L
26. Tomi Lebang - Size M
27. Sven - Size XXXXXXXXXXXXL (kalau ada minta tolong size XXL)
28. h_andria - size L
29. Davkoi - size XXL & L ?
30. doddy (farizkoi) size M ?
31. Helmy- size L ?
32. Bhana - size L aja deh
33. Andry - size M
34. finefujikoi - size M
35. finefujikoi - size L
36. finefujikoi - size XXL
37. Chandra-size L

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Wuih....canggih euy KOIS....doorprize motor.....hebat...hebat.... 
> 
> 
> gmana ga hebat.....
> ketua nya siapa dulu dong......
> Pak Edy Nitto gitu loh........


Padahal masih newbie loh ketuanya...udah hebat gitu yah....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chaka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> 2019 anggota forum udah 25,000, jualan 100 pcs kaos pasti lebih gampang, om eddy
> 
> Feikoi juga sudah sekelas Narita, sponsornya pasti lebih gede


semoga di th 2019 piala bergilirnya bisa mampir di rumah sy..... :P

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Mohon dapat di posting juga foto ikan yang akan disumbangkan   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

hahaha bs aja om

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

1. Ajik Rafles - Size M
2. William Pantony - Size M
3. Santoso - Size L
4. Luki - Size L
5. Agung - Size M
6. Abi - Size M
7. Ronnyandry - Size M
8. Hendra - Size L
9. Triyuga - Size L
10. Avero - Size L
11. Rudi Siswandi - Size M
12. Enno TB - Size L
13. Robby Iwan - Size M
14. Datta Irradian - Size M
15. Ricky Chester - Size L
16. Tommy - Size M
17. Edwin - Size XL
18. Sonny Wibisono - Size M
19. Iswandanu - Size M
20. Ferry - Size L
21. Yudi - Size L
22 Glen - SIze L
23. Indra MW - SIze L
24. Rahmat - Size L
25. Rahmat - Size L
26. Tomi Lebang - Size M
27. Sven - Size XXXXXXXXXXXXL (kalau ada minta tolong size XXL)
28. h_andria - size L
29. Davkoi - size XXL & L ?
30. doddy (farizkoi) size M ?
31. Helmy- size L ?
32. Bhana - size L aja deh
33. Andry - size M
34. finefujikoi - size M
35. finefujikoi - size L
36. finefujikoi - size XXL
37. Chandra-size L
38. Alex (GAPS)-size XL
39. Adepe - size L
40. chaka - size L
41. Asfenv - size M
42. prasto - size XL
43. soegih - sixe xl
44. soegih - sixe xl
45. soegih - sixe xl
46. wisnu - sixe s
47. anas maskur - size L
48. Karom - size XL

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

hahaha gak boleh yah  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Formulir Pendaftaran hari ini sudah didistribusikan. Bandung bisa diambil di Samurai Koi dan Stars koi paling cepat hari kamis lusa

Jakarta sudah tersedia di Herly Koi dan Peking Koi, Hanggar Teras Pancoran. Juga di Feikoi, Golden Koi, Dodo Koi, atau langsung ke sekretariat Koi's

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::  jangan gt om 
hayo kita ramaikan show ini aku turun gak banyak hanya 4 atau 6 ekor

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

> wahduh2 jadi pengin dateng neh


datang om ada barnya ada macam2 nya wah rugi d kalau gak dtg

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hegi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

> Transfer utk kaos kemana y ?



Om Rachmat .. silahkan transfer ke rekenih KOIs  :

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*

dan mohon memberi keterangan (re: kaos merah putih) guna kepentingan pendataan nya

terima kasih 

salam

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Yang merasa KOIS member... *WAJIB HADIR!*



hmmmmmmm................................

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Om om... boleh ganti ukuran gak..
dari *L --> XL*

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> saya pas ke Jakarta, moga-moga bisa hadir, kalo dari kebayoran lama ke HTP lewat mana ?
> 
> maklum orang udik dari Makassar.


bisa lewat wijaya sampai mentok belok kanan jl. tendean naik fly over 2 kali jl Gatot Subroto, TL Tebet putar balik langsung ambil jalur kiri ....nyampe d ......

Ditunggu kehadirannya pak

Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

loh om eddy om rudi tamara udah pindah surabaya ya?   ::

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Just to remind all of you " Merah Putih Koi Kontes III "  H-5

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

*" Merah Putih Koi Kontes III "  H-4*

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Mendekati hari H-4 Semangat Merah Putih semakin membara... 
> Untuk lebih menyemarakkan suasana pesta, dengan segala kerendahan hati yg tulus, terimalah persembahan dari kami KOI's Regional Serpong sebagai Door Prize di pesta Merah Putih Koi Kontes III.


 Mau doooong..!! Gimana caranyaaaaaa??!!   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Di hari H-3 semangat Merah Putih semakin panas membara tetapi tetap waspada agar tetap aman dan nyaman..he3x...
Oleh karena kesadaran akan keamanan dan sekaligus kenyamanan, maka Door Prize sepeda MTB akan kami persembahkan dgn melengkapi Helm-Helm sepeda yg cantik, sehingga standard keamanan anda dalam bersepeda terpenuhi... 
Hati dan pikiran sehat,tentram dgn melihat keindahan Koi2 cantik di kolam hobiis masing2. Badan sehat dan kuat dgn olah raga bersepeda... Mudah2an Sehat Lahir & Bathin...amin..amin.....

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah tambah meriah
> 
> hayo yang mau kasih tv msh keburu ni


loh piye toh kan disupport ama *FEIKOI*   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Siap om Datta !
Biasanya penjurian jam berapa ya...?, habis kalau datang pas penjurian om Datta pasti sudah standby dan nggak bisa di diajak ngobrol......

BTW selamat bekerja semoga sukses, kita ikut meramaikan saja.

Thanks   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Merah Putih Koi Kontes III sudah berlalu, tetapi semangat merah putih tetap membara di hati kita masing2..
Pada kesempatan ini kami atas nama pribadi mengucapkan beribu-ribu terima kasih khususnya kepada seluruh panitia penyelenggara yg telah rela berkorban baik moril ataupun materiil dgn mengerahkan seluruh pikiran dan tenaganya serta dengan dedikasi yg sangat sangat tinggi dan semangat merah putih yg terus membara sehingga Merah Putih Koi Kontes III ini dapat berjalan sesuai dengan yg kita rencanakan

Kami juga mengucapkan beribu ribu terima kasih kepada para dewan Juri yg terhormat Oom Datta Iradian Sutomo, oom Rudi Tamara, oom Ayi Wratman, Mr. Youichi Taniguchi, Mr. Sinya Umeda yg telah bekerja dengan sangat keras krn begitu ketatnya persaingan antar peserta, tetapi akhirnya dapat dilalui dengan sangat baik dan hasilnya dapat diterima oleh seluruh peserta...

Demikian pula kepada seluruh sponsor pendukung acara ini kami atas nama panitia penyelenggara mengucapkan beribu ribu terima kasih terutama kepada Fei Koi centre, Golden Koi centre, TBpond serta ZNA Jakarta chapter yg selalu memberikan dukungan penuh dari sejak awal perencanaan hingga acara ini berakhir.

Kepada seluruh peserta kontes kami atas nama panitia penyelenggara juga mengucapkan beribu ribu terima kasih karena tanpa dukungan rekan rekan  kontes ini tidaklah ada artinya, dan selamat kepada seluruh peserta karena seluruh peserta telah berhasil memenangkan kontes ini yaitu kemenangan hati dgn kebersamaan dan kekeluargaan yg terasa sangat akrab.

Kepada seluruh rekan2 yg sudah bersedia meluangkan waktu untuk hadir dan turut memeriahkan acara ini kami atas nama panitia penyelenggara juga mengucapkan beribu ribu terima kasih.

Kami sadar sesadar sadarnya bahwa tidak ada gading yg tak retak, oleh karena itu apabila sejak dari perencanaan acara sampai dengan akhir acara ada hal hal yg kurang berkenan di hati rekan2 semua, baik yg kami lakukan secara sengaja ataupun tidak, kami atas nama pribadi dan sekaligus mewakili panitia penyelenggara mohon dibukakan pintu maaf yg selebar lebarnya dan mudah2an pada acara berikutnya kami dapat menyelenggarakan acara serupa dgn lebih baik lagi.

Apabila ada input berupa saran ataupun keluhan dari rekan rekan  yg belum sempat disampaikan pada saat acara tersebut berlangsung, kami mohon dapat dikirim melalui PM atau email ke [email protected], atau [email protected] atau [email protected] yg semuanya ini akan sangat kami perhatikan krn untuk kepentingan perbaikan kami kedepan.

Terima kasih banyak,
Atas nama panitia penyelenggara

Eddy Nitto & Averose

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoflooring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> makan siang gratis lagee. mau ikut ngantri malu, cuman nonton doank ga enak ati.
> kroncongan deh ampe jam 4.


[quote="wandrkoi"]saya pengen datang... tp belum punya koi's id... maluuu      
mudah2an ada yang upload foto2 juaranya..../quote]

kenapa harus malu om? jadi anggota koi-s forum kan bukan cuma persahabatan dengan hobiis yang sama di ruang maya...
justru setelah sekian lama, saya baru tau loh kalo ternyata berorganisasi itu mengasyikkan....banyak temen2 baru yang saya kenal, ngobrolin hobi yang sama sambil belajar, pond visit ke temen2.....dimulai dari menepis rasa malu om....  ::  

selamat buat om eddy dan om vero atas suksesnya kontes merah putih ini.....mantaps...

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sahabatkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sahabatkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sahabatkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Selamat ya om Eddy, acaranya sukses sekali.
Selamat juga buat om Soegi atas beberapa ikan pemenangnya.

Acara kontes Merah Putih kemarin adalah ajang bertatap muka antar anggota KOI's yg selama ini selalu komunikasi didunia maya saja. Saya ingin usul bagaimana antar anggota KOI's pada acara2 yg diselenggarakan oleh KOI's menggunakan kaos yg sama dan jangan lupa ada nama yg bisa dilihat oleh anggota lainnya sehingga kita jadi tahu siapa ini dan siapa itu. Atau rekan2 lain ada usulan lain yg intinya agar dapat saling mengenal.

Untuk kontes Merah Putih tahun depan bolehlah kami2 yg newbie ini dilibatkan juga (bantu2 apa saja okelah untuk kesuksesan hajatan KOI's).   ::

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

gak boleh om bobo ..............  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

mantab closing nya...   ::

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Rob,

And you could keep dreaming bro if the actual concerned entity for the issue, which is certainly not a koi club, is spending just marginal time for that development. But if the club somehow could do such an amazing job then we all should not be needing such entity any longer, what for?

Cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

namanya...Astuti...Hp...tanya Vero


asik to mantep to enak to ayu to....

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## momo.junior

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

kalo ama liat gambar,
minum es teh tawar 
jadi 
es teh manisssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## momo.junior

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Mantaaaaaaaaaf , ada apa sih kok ribut ribut puasa ni,hehehe

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


saya jga gak lho, 
idem........

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Di kontes ZNA saja belum qualified utk jadi ketua gimana kontes buat KOIS he he he
> Seperti yang sudah secara aklamasi tanpa voting yang disetujui forum pada waktu makan malam kemarin, oom Eddy (tidak salah lagi) siap menggelontorkan kontes MP edisi 2010 - 2015 dengan tandemnya bang Vero dengan tidak menutup peluang utk menjabat lagi pada periode 5 tahun selanjutnya (2016-2020) he he he
> Kalau sampai ada yang keberatan duet tersebut menjabat lagi harap bicara sekarang, tapi tetap akan diabaikan anyway, karena palu sudah diketok bozz Karom  
> cheers


Waaahh ini bukan kebakaran kompooor lagi, tapi kebakaran gunung berapi meletus... Ha3x...
Berilah kesempatan kepada yg jauh lebih baik oom, masih banyak yg belum diberi kesempatan kok....he3x......

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Tahun ini kontes merah putih tanggal berapa?????

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> bisa jadi masukan nih Om Budidjo......


Kalo Doitsu Kohaku bisa jadi masukan... Bagaimana dengan Ginrin Kohaku memiliki kelas tersendiri di Merah Putih? 

Thanks

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

